# I'm learning the piano - I'd like your feedback please



## Piano Student (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello.

I'm a piano student. I am self taught and I have been playing the piano for about 2 years now but I've recently got more involved in it; having also played the violin to a high standard, I hope to play the piano to a high standard. So, I have included two recordings of two pieces of music for your criticism. My piano is very old and needs tuning but I'm more concerned about my technique, as I'm worried about bad habits I've developed in my playing. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/baroque-music%2Fbeethoven-piano


__
https://soundcloud.com/baroque-music%2Fles-petites


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Loosen up your right wrist and forearm so you can rotate the wrist in a relaxed manner. Work on finger exercises to increase the dexterity. For the Beethoven I do like some of your phrasing however.

Much less pedal on the Baroque piece.

I would say work on the timing but that will improve with practice (at least it should).

Tough to say anymore without *seeing* your technique (which is where formal training is paramount and which in all cases I highly recommend).

But for the love of God, please tune that piano 

V


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

You need a teacher. Find a student.


----------

